# stuck together fingers



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

so ive had my frog now for like a month and im just noticing that the pointer and middle finger on his right hand are stuck together. i havent been feeding the frog vits or minerals since ive had him, but im pretty sure hes had them for the 5 mos before i got him. do you know what the problem is?
hes 6 mos old.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe that is caused from a vitamin A deficiency. Someone with more knowledge on the subject should chime in soon.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a couple different Tinc's that have that also and if they were like that when they morphed, I have no idea - too many to look at.

They are adults now and are fine and healthy.

Toes still stuck together though.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not a vet so take this for what it's worth.

The two most common suggestions from what I've read seem to be either a vitamin A deficiency or a calcium deficiency. I seem to remember Ed suggesting the latter but I could not find the thread I remembered to confirm.

Good luck.

George


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I too have heard this is a Vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

i think it must have happened recently cause i havent noticed it before. is it reversible or anything?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

dr. kevin wright diagnosed this for me and was a vit A dificiency in a brazillian yellow head female. Dendrocare has vit A and you can use it once weekly or you can buy human grade vit A and crush it into powder. I would strongly suggest you get the frog on proper supplimentation. It was not reversible for me. helped a tiny bit but her fingers were fused permanently. You do however want to prevent it further. 

kristy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

hukilausurfer said:


> i think it must have happened recently cause i havent noticed it before. is it reversible or anything?


I don't think it's going to be reversible.

The tincs that I have are fine.

No worries.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

okay i have some repcal and herptivite on the way with my plants. are those gonna be good?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

hukilausurfer said:


> okay i have some repcal and herptivite on the way with my plants. are those gonna be good?


Yep...dusting with good supplements is very important.

Do a search on this board for supplements and dusting. There is also a few youtube vids as well.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

hukilausurfer - Check your email!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I too have four tincs with this issue. I got eight juvies from one breeder. This was an issue with two powder blues and both of the yellowbacks. I don't have the issue with any of my other frogs. I dust at every feeding with a rotating variety of supplements.

I've had these frogs for over a year now. They've never improved, but also are fine, healthy and eat just great. I'm guessing it must have been an early on nutritional issue, but that's just a guess on my part.

Deb


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

so has anyone thought to cut the fingers from each other? or is there too much risk of infection or cutting bones?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I have seen frogs full grown with the fingers fused together. It dosent seem to effect the health and happiness of the frog so for that reason I would say dont worry about cutting the fingers. It is pretty much cosmetic cause they can still climb and eat just fine. . .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

My opinion is that it would do more harm than good to do any kind of surgical procedure on the frog. As mentioned previously look into Dendrocare and Repashy Calcium Plus ICB for other supplements that have gotten good reviews.


----------

